# My layout



## tikat05 (Nov 28, 2010)

Here's my layout. Still missing most details and needs a lot of work. Let me know what you guys think


----------



## StarterTycoon (Dec 5, 2010)

Looks good, what size is it? Looks close to what I'll be working with, and what scale is it? (still new here)


----------



## tikat05 (Nov 28, 2010)

Its a 4' x 4', HO scale. 
I'm new too. First layout, i'll stay there for an hour looking at my lil train going around and around.


----------



## StarterTycoon (Dec 5, 2010)

tikat05 said:


> Its a 4' x 4', HO scale.
> I'm new too. First layout, i'll stay there for an hour looking at my lil train going around and around.


That's about the size of space I'll have to work with. Do you like a simple oval track?


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Tikat,

Looks like you're having a blast. Thanks for sharing. And remember ... layouts are _never_ really done ... there's always room to add detail, make them bigger, add some stuff, etc. ... that's the fun part, too!

That's a steep incline you've got setup. Is that a Marklin loco you're running? Does she climb up that hill with a few cars in tow OK?

Cheers,

TJ


----------



## tooter (Feb 26, 2010)

Hi Tikat, 

Oooh... *Marklin*. :thumbsup:

Elevating the track adds so much more interest to the layout. I like the raised passenger area with the stairway.

Greg


----------



## Russell (Dec 11, 2009)

Hi Tikat05, It's nice that you posted. I'm also new but have had a layout on two previous occasions. The 1st was with my boys around 1985. after a while the boys moved on to girls and the train and tracks went into boxes and were forgotten. The 2nd time was around 1995 with my daughter. Same scenario. Now I'm at it again with my grand-children.
My first comment is that doing this is a pleasure. If what you have and if the way you handle it makes you happy, then it's a good solution. That's it.
Secondly, before investing more, I'd consider two things. First if space will be limited to 4 by 4 in the long term, I might consider N scale. Secondly, for me, the most important purchase I made to help me enjoy all of this was getting a good power pack. Back in 1985 I got an MRC Tech II. It still works great. Of course there's better, and that's where the forum comes in. You can learn from others by looking at all the information others have posted. Cheers.


----------

